# Derringer RDA Bottom Feed Conversion



## zaVaper (21/3/15)

Picked up a KUI and a Lemega Derringer clone from Vapeking this afternoon with the intention of making the Derringer a BF as the KUI atty just isn't my style.

Herewith the steps taken to accomplish vape epicness.

Remove the copper 510 screw from the atty.






Insert the alan key provided with the atty into the center post like this.





Using a butter knife or similar flat metal object for leverage extract the center post.





I wasn't too keen on the idea of exposing my juice to copper so I scrounged around for a suitable stainless steal replacement. It's a bit long and the heads a bit round but I sort that out with a Dremel.





Using a Dremel, a 1.6mm metal drill bit and the accompanying drill press (Dremel Workstation) I bored out the center of the pin, using sun flower oil as lube, and steady hands. Next trimmed the screw down to size and flattened the round head to make better contact.









Last but not least I cut slits into the gold plated center post using a diamond cutting disk and the Dremel.





*Squonk Test:
*

*Built dual micro 7 wraps .3mm A1 Kanthal 0.6 Ohms.



*

*KUI with BF Derringer 



*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (21/3/15)

Great work, great picture tutorial. Thank you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (22/3/15)

Awesome tutorial.


----------



## andro (22/3/15)

awesome. and the best part is you done everything with a dremel .....love those things


----------



## zaVaper (22/3/15)

Thanks!, I can't recommend the dremel enough, it's an incredibly versatile tool, I built an sx350 box mod with a dremel, a soldering iron and some epoxy. If you're into making or modifying then it's a must have.


----------



## Daniel (22/3/15)

that's awesome! if I send you a Deringer will you BF it for me ? 

P.S that's if it ever arrives from FT


----------



## zaVaper (22/3/15)

@Daniel With this newest batch of postal strikes  expect some delays. But yeah no worries I will BF that Derringer. Thinking about BF'ing my Magma, still can't beat the flavor it produces.


----------



## Ashley A (22/3/15)

zaVaper said:


> Thanks!, I can't recommend the dremel enough, it's an incredibly versatile tool, I built an sx350 box mod with a dremel, a soldering iron and some epoxy. If you're into making or modifying then it's a must have.


OK, Im sold on a dremel seeing what you've done. what dremel can you recommend and from where? What about the drill press workbench? I'm assuming it's necessary to drill a hole through a screw


----------



## zaVaper (22/3/15)

@Ashley A I settled on the Dremel 4000 and the 220 Workstation. I purchased the 4000 from Builders Warehouse and the Workstation a week later at Makro.

Don't get a battery powered one as batteries are a schlep.

The 4000's on promotion at Makro at the moment for R1299 they also have the workstation for R549. Links below

Workstation 220 : http://www.makro.co.za/diy/dremel-work-station-145735EA
Dremel 4000 : http://www.makro.co.za/diy/dremel-175w-rotary-tool-185865EA

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zaVaper (22/3/15)

@Ashley A oh, yeah having the workstation will make it a 1000% easier to drill out a screw, it's worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## dewald.kotze (20/8/15)

i just got my derringer clone from 3fvape, finally. but for some reason i can not seem to get the bottom screw to budge and dont want to screw up my brand new atty. 

anyone have any ideas why the screw seems completely stuck? am i missing something? is the clone from 3fvape different to this?


----------



## Viper_SA (20/8/15)

Most of the clones have a solid centre pin, no screw, it just looks like a screw. The whole thing should press out to the bottom of the RDA if it's like the Fasttech clones.


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/8/15)

dewald.kotze said:


> i just got my derringer clone from 3fvape, finally. but for some reason i can not seem to get the bottom screw to budge and dont want to screw up my brand new atty.
> 
> anyone have any ideas why the screw seems completely stuck? am i missing something? is the clone from 3fvape different to this?


Most of the clones I have bottom fed have a solid centre pin. No screw. I press out the centre pin. If you feeling brave find a block of wood with an 8mm hole in put the base of the atty on the block with the 510 in the hole. Get a piece of hard plastic that fits between you posts turn the contraption sideways and squeeze in a vice.


----------



## dewald.kotze (20/8/15)

Thanks for the reply. But another dof question then. Do you then just drill the whole through the "screw" attached to the post?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (20/8/15)

Yup


----------



## dewald.kotze (20/8/15)

Ok cool. Thanks for the replies. Will check it out tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (5/4/16)

Is the Derringer RDA any good for squonkers ?

Where can I buy BF pins ?


----------



## Andre (5/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Is the Derringer RDA any good for squonkers ?
> 
> Where can I buy BF pins ?


Check out this thread in Reoville: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-bf-derringer-thread.t9551/

As far as I know there is no BF pin available, but @JakesSA or @hands can mod it to BF for you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (5/4/16)

Andre said:


> Check out this thread in Reoville: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-bf-derringer-thread.t9551/
> 
> As far as I know there is no BF pin available, but @JakesSA or @hands can mod it to BF for you.


Thanks @Andre Can you comment which is better Sapor or Derringer on a squonker ?


----------



## Andre (5/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Thanks @Andre Can you comment which is better Sapor or Derringer on a squonker ?


I liked the Derringer, but with the low down and large air slots, I got a lot of leaking with the slightest oversquonking. Thus, I do not have or use the Derringer anymore. There are quite a few BF Derringer fans, however. In this regard, the Sapor is much better for me.

I have a BF and non-BF Sapor and like and occasionally use them both. That said, the Sapor is not my BF atty of first choice. My favourites, in order of preference, are: Origen Little 16 BF, Rogue, Cyclone with AFC, Chalice III, Sapor and Reomizer 2. The Chalice and Reomizer 2 are strictly for mouth to lung imo. If I could, I would only run the Origen Little 16 BF.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

